# OBTs



## annanlove19 (Dec 26, 2014)

Is it crazy to get an OBT sling/juvie as my third t? I'm still new to the hobby (I got my first t. about a month and a half ago, and my second maybe two weeks ago) and I swore I'd never get any baboon at all, let alone an OBT, but the more I look at them, the more adorable they are. I know they're hardy and easy to take care of, at least from what I've read, but I also know they're super fast and bitey (obviously ). My current t.s are b. albo and a g. pulchra, both of whom are totally chill and don't really gaf about people, which is the exact opposite of OBTs. On the other hand, OBTs are orange fuzzbutts and I want them. I feel like I'm capable, but I also don't actually know what I'm talking about probably? Any advice/suggestions/opinions?


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 27, 2014)

I would wait, they aren't going any where.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 14pokies (Dec 27, 2014)

Please don't..not yet..search the forums on this species, and the bite reports.


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Thanks guys! I obsessively research, but it's always best to ask outright to people who know what they're talking about. I've been waffling over my next t anyway, so I'll probably go with a b. smithi, if I can find one that isn't too expensive. I felt so silly being stuck between super aggressive and easy beginner, so thanks for talking some sense into me


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Dec 27, 2014)

Look at this video on an OBT.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Oh holy wow that's fast  Definitely going to add YouTube to my must check resources list.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> Oh holy wow that's fast


And we periodically have idiots drop by here that loudly profess that OBT's are great for beginners, even as a first tarantula.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Methal (Dec 27, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Look at this video on an OBT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8


lol you can see the smoke coming off that OBTs feet =) that guy was peeling out like a dragster!

but if you want to get one, keep in mind youre probably going to get bit. of my 10 T's 2 are OBTs. I've been bit by the calmest spider in my collection. The OBT no threat no nothing but slow movements then BAM! flew up the tongs and nabbed my hand before I could blink.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Dec 27, 2014)

Wait.  They will outgrow your skill very quickly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Wait seriously? I got a b. albo as my first because they're docile and slow and hard to kill. That's what I'm most afraid of, tbh. I can live through a bite, but being responsible for another creature's death terrifies me. That's what made me think an OBT might not be insane, because I hear they are hardy, but I am definitely definitely _definitely_ waiting. Right now I'm torn between a b. smithi or an a. geniculata; I have to go get more crickets tomorrow anyway, so I'll see what my local shop has.

But Christ. An OBT as a first tarantula. That'll put you off Ts forever >.>

And to all of you, thanks so much for being upfront and honest while not being jerks about it. I think I really just needed experienced arachnophiles to tell me what I already knew: _no, no no no, no no no no no no no, no no, no_. Thanks for being definite and nice


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> Wait seriously? I got a b. albo as my first because they're docile and slow and hard to kill. That's what I'm most afraid of, tbh. I can live through a bite, but being responsible for another creature's death terrifies me. That's what made me think an OBT might not be insane, because I hear they are hardy, but I am definitely definitely _definitely_ waiting. Right now I'm torn between a b. smithi or an a. geniculata; I have to go get more crickets tomorrow anyway, so I'll see what my local shop has.
> 
> But Christ. An OBT as a first tarantula. That'll put you off Ts forever >.>
> 
> And to all of you, thanks so much for being upfront and honest while not being jerks about it. I think I really just needed experienced arachnophiles to tell me what I already knew: _no, no no no, no no no no no no no, no no, no_. Thanks for being definite and nice


obt ARE hardy. ever hear the joke they can live on a sub of broken glass. and no water dish.. lol

id say get a genic. super hardy love to eat and get nice size 

also i do know some old keepers who still keep naja and other herps who had obts and poecs as first T's the first bolt or bite made them rehome it and never come back to arachnids :\


----------



## problemchildx (Dec 27, 2014)

I think a good inbetween that is common for people is Chromatopelma cyanopubescens. They are just as hardy, but not as speedy or potent/aggressive. They require similar care and are downright beautiful. They are pretty skittish but not like the OBT.

Best of luck on your acquisition!


----------



## miserykills (Dec 27, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Look at this video on an OBT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8


thats a great video lol. great reason 1. for inexperienced people to not get an obt and 2. dont poke your obt. I say go fot the A. genic just based on looks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Dec 27, 2014)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Look at this video on an OBT.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6eeWGtHs-J8


Of course if you go out of your way to incite them to riot or run for the hills, they will generally accommodate.  I never poke nor prod at mine, nor do I allow that much opening to invite escape.  Other than a brief foot race when unpacking my first obt sling, I've never had any problems, not even a threat pose from any of mine. I still wouldn't recommend one for a novice keeper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nicolas C (Dec 27, 2014)

Formerphobe said:


> Other than a brief foot race when unpacking my first obt sling, I've never had any problems, not even a threat pose from any of mine. I still wouldn't recommend one for a novice keeper.


Exactly the same for me: run race when unpacking / not threat pose since / wouldn't be my choice for a first tarantula (but they do are so beautiful!).


----------



## Misty Day (Dec 27, 2014)

Heres another video of the orange race car https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vA_eINvnCig , I can never get tired of watching their speed, but I think I'll admire it from my laptop screen.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

I ended up with an a. genic sling!! She's my first sling and I'm a little terrified because I know they're more prone to bad molts and death, but I'm trying to stay positive and believe in her. All Ts start off as slings and clearly they aren't all dead; that's my mantra.

(calling her a she is kind of silly because she's wayyyyy too young to be sexed, but I hate it, so she it is)

Currently her name is Katie, but I'll change it to Leung if it turns out she's male. And yes, all my Ts are named after HP actors, what of it? 




That's her!! She ate two crickets today, I'm so excited to watch her grow :love:


----------



## cold blood (Dec 27, 2014)

Put it in a deli cup.  Vials don't offer good ventilation long term and can't offer any cross ventilation at all....plus its too big for that vial anyway.  And IMO there's really no reason to feed a sling multiple items at once, wait till it gets big for that.

A deli cup will allow you to offer it more sub, a small hide and a little water dish.   With as aggressive of eaters as they are...and as fast as they grow, it will do well with a little more room.


Nice species, you'll love it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

It was actually feeding day at the shop, so I wasn't the one in charge of her food, but I'll keep that in mind! They also threw in a bigger vial, like significantly bigger, so I can move her over as soon as I have more substrate. I'm gonna go to a garden shop and pick up some top soil because cheap = a+.

Thanks oodles for the help! Any sling advice is good sling advice


----------



## cold blood (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> It was actually feeding day at the shop, so I wasn't the one in charge of her food, but I'll keep that in mind! They also threw in a bigger vial, like significantly bigger, so I can move her over as soon as I have more substrate. I'm gonna go to a garden shop and pick up some top soil because cheap = a+.
> 
> Thanks oodles for the help! Any sling advice is good sling advice


I'd still suggest not using a vial, even if its bigger.  You can get a 16oz. deli cup at any store for 10 cents or even free and is a much better alternative.  Same for the soil, just cause its cheap, doesn't mean you're setting up a ghetto enclosure...soil makes EXCELLENT sub for t's, I'm making the switch myself as I find its looks as well as burrowing and water holding properties to be superior or at least equal to much more expensive commonly used substrates.

Just make sure you buy the really cheap stuff without additives.  No pesticides, fertilizers (even organic, which often means manure of sorts).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Spaceblues (Dec 27, 2014)

Congrats on the genic - definitely on my list to have one day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pyro fiend (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> I ended up with an a. genic sling!! She's my first sling and I'm a little terrified because I know they're more prone to bad molts and death, but I'm trying to stay positive and believe in her. All Ts start off as slings and clearly they aren't all dead; that's my mantra.
> 
> (calling her a she is kind of silly because she's wayyyyy too young to be sexed, but I hate it, so she it is)
> 
> ...


nuce nab. I agree with cb def a deli. and dont worry about bad molts. These guys like moist sub so keep it moist but not soggy and ull have NO probs and soon enough shell be big enough to sex xp


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Rehoming successful!

Spider butt, though she has now come out:




And full view of the deli container (this time right side up and brightened):

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ARACHNO-SMACK48 (Dec 27, 2014)

The key to keeping OW's in my opinion is never ever becoming complacent. Act as if the spider is on a mission to bite you 24/7 and expect it to be much faster than your reaction time. (These things are obviously not true but if you take precautions as you would if these things are true you should be able to avoid getting bitten. 

When dealing with fast and defensive T's always do so in an open area with few places for the T to hide.

Congrats on the new sling btw! Awesome sp. Make sure you have proper ventilation.


----------



## Mina (Dec 27, 2014)

Looks good.  What a cute little butt!  I remember when mine was that little.   Its fun to watch them eat, they are such little piggies.


----------



## Tim Benzedrine (Dec 27, 2014)

Good choice! I got one last September, and I really like it. I don't consider them strictly a "beginner" T personally, though others might disagree. But I think they are a good next step spider. Is there such thing as an intermediate beginner spider?  As far as care goes, they are about on the entry level, they just have a little more spunk than some of the other easy ones. Mine is more skittish than anything else, though. Not enough to make them a risk to you or themselves, but just a bit feisty and quick enough to remind you that you should keep on your toes. Probably the best thing about them is that they are super-attractive, like a smithi, but don't grow at a glacial pace. Mine has grown at least an inch since the first of September. I got it at 1.5 inches, I wanted one spider that looked like a tarantula to start with. It has probably put on an inch after its first moult. The rest, except for the nearly mature Hapalopus, are standard sling-size specimens. 

Speaking of growth, my smithi isn't living up to the slow development reputation, it has went from around 3/4" to 1 1/2". Not super speedy, but not of the "Hey! This thing didn't change on bit!" status either.  I'm sure it will slow down, though.


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> Rehoming successful!


The container needs a water source, either some moist long fiber sphagnum or a small water bowl (lid from a 16oz water bottle).  Slings can dehydrate quickly.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VenomousMe (Dec 27, 2014)

I think you would be very happy with an OBT as your next tarantula. As slings they are spastic and funny. As adults they're demonstrative and funny. They have lots of character. The fear filled responses you received are the usual nonsense that is spouted by supposed proponents of a magical "step system" and fear-mongering in this hobby, to add an element of drama, like bite reports do  Enjoy this wonderful community, but take the supposed "veterans" advice with a grain of salt. People seem to forget these are just tarantulas..and they take themselves just as seriously....lol.


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> The container needs a water source, either some moist long fiber sphagnum or a small water bowl (lid from a 16oz water bottle).  Slings can dehydrate quickly.


Oh, okay! I was told the opposite, that they get their water from crickets and I don't need to worry until they get bigger. Would the top of a water bottle really be okay? I'd be concerned that the sharp bits from when you first twist the lid open might be dangerous. No?


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> Oh, okay! I was told the opposite, that they get their water from crickets and I don't need to worry until they get bigger. Would the top of a water bottle really be okay? I'd be concerned that the sharp bits from when you first twist the lid open might be dangerous. No?


What happens after they molt, when they've lost a significant amount of body fluids and their fangs are too soft to eat?  They can quickly die without water.  

I have hundreds of slings with water bottle lids for water bowls, no injuries yet. 

You need to get the Tarantula Keepers Guide and get up to speed on the basics.

---------- Post added 12-27-2014 at 11:02 PM ----------




VenomousMe said:


> I think you would be very happy with an OBT as your next tarantula...The fear filled responses you received are the usual nonsense that is spouted by supposed proponents of a magical "step system" and fear-mongering in this hobby



Read Methal's recent OBT bite report for what he experienced.


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> You need to get the Tarantula Keepers Guide and get up to speed on the basics.


I actually have done a ton of research, there's just a lot of conflicting information. I was specifically worried about water bottle caps because I know smooth is important, but I'm sure you're right. I need to be drinking more water anyway, I'll grab one now


----------



## Poec54 (Dec 27, 2014)

annanlove19 said:


> I actually have done a ton of research, there's just a lot of conflicting information.


Right, which is why you need to spend time on this forum and read old posts (there used to be more here in the past, and some of those people are very knowledgeable).  A lot of the recommendations given are from long-term collectors and breeders.  Be leery of advice from beginner's.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annanlove19 (Dec 27, 2014)

Poec54 said:


> Right, which is why you need to spend time on this forum and read old posts.  A lot of the recommendations given are from long-term collectors and breeders.  Be leery of advice from beginner's.


Yeah, definitely. Asking ALL THE QUESTIONS too, because I've been nothing but welcomed into the hobby and people seem all the nice about giving advice and such.

Katie currently has a water bottle cap in her container, I topped off the other water bowls (they still had water, just as long as I was there holding a water bottle, seemed like a good time to refill  ), and am currently hydrating myself! Water for everyone!!


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 2, 2015)

Formerphobe said:


> Of course if you go out of your way to incite them to riot or run for the hills, they will generally accommodate.  I never poke nor prod at mine, nor do I allow that much opening to invite escape.  Other than a brief foot race when unpacking my first obt sling, I've never had any problems, not even a threat pose from any of mine. I still wouldn't recommend one for a novice keeper.


Same for me. I received a juvenile OBT as a gift with purchase when I first got into the hobby. So yes, it was one of my first tarantulas, but by happenstance. I did a lot of research, paid close attention to what I was doing and when I was doing it, and a year later haven't been bit yet. I know it will happen one day, but now my OBT is a female and almost 5 inches, and I've never once seen a threat pose.


----------



## Methal (Jan 2, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> Same for me. I received a juvenile OBT as a gift with purchase when I first got into the hobby. So yes, it was one of my first tarantulas, but by happenstance. I did a lot of research, paid close attention to what I was doing and when I was doing it, and a year later haven't been bit yet. I know it will happen one day, but now my OBT is a female and almost 5 inches, and I've never once seen a threat pose.


Have to say i've got a female about the same size. Shes yet to threat pose as well. However not long ago she bit me while trying to get her water dish back out of her hidy hole. I'd say in 1 second or less she flys out, stabs a fang into my hand, and is back upside down all curled up in the corner of her enclosure.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 2, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> a year later haven't been bit yet. I know it will happen one day...


Whaaaa?  What are you doing that you are sure you'll get tagged at some point?


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Whaaaa?  What are you doing that you are sure you'll get tagged at some point?


Nothing, quite the opposite. I'm very careful, very conscientious, and very respectful of my OBT. I only said that, because if you even dare to make a claim that you may not get bit, all the old timers on this forum freak out and tell you how stupid you are for making a naive comment. This is a very critical message forum and so I'm very careful about what I say on the boards now.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> I only said that, because if you even dare to make a claim that you may not get bit, all the old timers on this forum freak out and tell you how stupid you are for making a naive comment.


That's a stretch.  I've had T's for over 40 years and never been bit.  I'm sure the average person can do the same.  Most bites are due to sloppy techniques, complacency, and people having species beyond their skill level.  No reason anyone should be it, but they still manage to.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> Nothing, quite the opposite. I'm very careful, very conscientious, and very respectful of my OBT. I only said that, because if you even dare to make a claim that you may not get bit, all the old timers on this forum freak out and tell you how stupid you are for making a naive comment. This is a very critical message forum and so I'm very careful about what I say on the boards now.


I understood what you meant.  If you claim you won't get bit, you're naive';  If you claim you might get bit, you're somehow admitting you are careless/inexperienced/ignorant/risk-taking.  I hope to never ever be bitten (I still remember my widow bite from 5 years ago).  But I think it is unreasonable to get an creature that could bite you, unless you acknowledge the possibility that you might, just perhaps, even when exercising all due diligence you're capable of, still, at some point, get tagged. These Ts are not domesticated, they are and always remain wild.  And nobody is perfect.  Nobody.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 2, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> Nothing, quite the opposite. I'm very careful, very conscientious, and very respectful of my OBT. I only said that, because if you even dare to make a claim that you may not get bit, all the old timers on this forum freak out and tell you how stupid you are for making a naive comment. This is a very critical message forum and so I'm very careful about what I say on the boards now.


Unfortunately that's the way it is. I understand where a lot of them are coming from, I just don't agree with the ways with witch they express their point of view.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I understood what you meant.  If you claim you won't get bit, you're naive';  If you claim you might get bit, you're somehow admitting you are careless/inexperienced/ignorant/risk-taking.  I hope to never ever be bitten (I still remember my widow bite from 5 years ago).  But I think it is unreasonable to get an creature that could bite you, unless you acknowledge the possibility that you might, just perhaps, even when exercising all due diligence you're capable of, still, at some point, get tagged. These Ts are not domesticated, they are and always remain wild.  And nobody is perfect.  Nobody.


Wow, somebody who gets it, thank you.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I understood what you meant.  If you claim you won't get bit, you're naive';  If you claim you might get bit, you're somehow admitting you are careless/inexperienced/ignorant/risk-taking.


A bit of an exaggeration.  The goal is to be bite-free.  I don't want anyone getting bit, one bite that goes viral could get spiders banned.  If you start with beginner species and work your way up in stages, and don't handle, you should never get bit.  It's a very worthy goal and I try to encourage everyone to shoot for that.  If you jump into the deep end with species you don't have the skill or experience for, then some us get concerned, as that person could be the one that takes down the hobby with him.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> A bit of an exaggeration.  The goal is to be bite-free.  I don't want anyone getting bit, one bite that goes viral could get spiders banned.  If you start with beginner species and work your way up in stages, and don't handle, you should never get bit.  It's a very worthy goal and I try to encourage everyone to shoot for that.  If you jump into the deep end with species you don't have the skill or experience for, then some us get concerned, as that person could be the one that takes down the hobby with him.


See, you're wrong and you just don't know it. It wasn't an exaggeration, she hit it right on the head. Quite honestly she described exactly what I was thinking and feeling in a more eloquent way then I had previously done, and we are not alone.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> A bit of an exaggeration.  The goal is to be bite-free.  I don't want anyone getting bit, one bite that goes viral could get spiders banned.  If you start with beginner species and work your way up in stages, and don't handle, you should never get bit.  It's a very worthy goal and I try to encourage everyone to shoot for that.  If you jump into the deep end with species you don't have the skill or experience for, then some us get concerned, as that person could be the one that takes down the hobby with him.


I think we all agree the goal is to be bite-free.  And I don't want some idiot going to the ER trash-talking Ts because he got bit messing with one of them.
Unfortunately: there are quite a few bite-report videos on youtube -- and some are posted by some "names"  that folks here should be familiar with.  
And please remember, right, wrong, good, bad -- for many of us, the OBT barn door is already open.  It's not a choice "Hmmm, should I get an OBT or not" it's a fact.  We have them.  It is what it is. Some will part with theirs; who knows, maybe I will. But at the moment, I am so attached to mine, I can't even comprehend not looking in and seeing him.  I would grieve if I found him dead tomorrow.  
So, I will promise you this...
I won't video tape anything or go public about it if, heaven forbid, I do get tagged.  And if I get tagged, I won't write my congressman and try to convince him these creatures should be outlawed. But of course the goal is to not get bit!


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jan 2, 2015)

Talking about OBTs. This is an idiotic thing I did when I had my first OBT (albeit the T being small) when I had below a year under my belt. I hadn't held Ts for 4 years until recently when I held my B. vagans in class to show that tarantulas aren't the killing machines most people say they are. Now when I'm more mature, holding is a big no-no for me. I would definitely not advise you to get an OBT as a third T. My OBT was my forth T and it escaped. Then I got another one which escaped too. Now please, don't kill me with rocks for posting this pic.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

There are a couple OBT handling videos on youtube.  I can only hope people will do their homework and realize this is an anomaly, not the norm. I won't get into the "to handle or not debate" but I think any handling is for the owner -- not the T.  I don't think they bond with us or care about us. Mine will sometimes come to attention if I walk by, hoping for food -- but I think that is an association, I must make certain sounds/vibration at feeding time they picked up on.  It's not because they love me and want my attention.  Mine will forever remain an unrequited love (sigh)


----------



## Methal (Jan 2, 2015)

Going to get my head bit off for this post....but whatever =)

Being less than 1 year into the T keeping hobby, (though I have had other smaller more dangerous spiders for years.) 
of my first 5 Ts two of them were OBTs. 

To me they are one of, if not the most beautiful of all the Ts to collect, and most fascinating because of their behavior, and activity.

I have been tagged by an OBT whos behavior was more docile than that of any of my now 12 Ts. 

*Getting bit by a T is not that big of a deal. As a new comer to these forums, with a fresh perspective, i would have to say that a bite here seems to be treated on the same level as drunk driving. *

you got bit? big deal. Learn from your mistake, if you made one. The reason I say 'if you made one', is that reaching into a docile Ts enclosure with a pair of 9 inch tongs to refill a water dish is not a mistake. NOT doing so could very well be the mistake. 

Having a venomous pet is often the mistake. Saying you are, or are not going to get bit, also says you can control the creature. You can't. (unless you squash it dead.) 

But honestly. People take the "dont get bit" thing here WAY to far. 

Bite is going to hurt like hell (obt) take a knee and drink water, you'll be just fine. 

Some people have gone to the hospital. Judge that yourself, but keep in mind, unless you have an adverse completely rare, and abnormal reaction to it, you're just wasting money, resources, and KEEPING the hobby in a bad light. 

*Education is the best, and only prevention. Accidents happen, you can not control your T and you can not control other people.*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 2, 2015)

Methal said:


> Going to get my head bit off for this post....but whatever =)
> 
> Being less than 1 year into the T keeping hobby, (though I have had other smaller more dangerous spiders for years.)
> of my first 5 Ts two of them were OBTs.
> ...


My opinion on this exactly matches yours. Thanks for chiming in about that.

OBTs are fascinating creatures, but should deserve all your respect.

It should also be noted that a lot of different factors can determine how you will feel after a bite including your age, weight, current level of health, how much venom is injected, and possibly many other factors that remain a mystery.

I'd much rather get bit by an OBT than suffer many other possible ailments like compound fractures and concussions which happen to people daily.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 2, 2015)

Oh God here we go again..


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> II won't video tape anything or go public about it if, heaven forbid, I do get tagged.  And if I get tagged, I won't write my congressman and try to convince him these creatures should be outlawed. But of course the goal is to not get bit!


That went right by you.  It's not you, it's your friends & family, and if you go there, people in the hospital.  Once you're bitten, it can quickly spiral out of your control.  Camera phones are everywhere.  Nor do I think you would contact a politician, but if pics and video get out, some people will.  That's the point.  A serious bite doesn't happen in a vacuum.

---------- Post added 01-02-2015 at 08:27 PM ----------




lucarelli78 said:


> See, you're wrong and you just don't know it. It wasn't an exaggeration, she hit it right on the head. Quite honestly she described exactly what I was thinking and feeling in a more eloquent way then I had previously done, and we are not alone.


For someone who's so wrong, I don't know how I managed to get over 50 friends and close to 400 pages of 'thanks/likes'.  I'm doing something people agree with.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> That went right by you.  It's not you, it's your friends & family, and if you go there, people in the hospital.  Once you're bitten, it can quickly spiral out of your control. .


Actually, I live alone, don't see a lot of family, and my friends and coworkers are terrified of Ts, and disapprove of anyone keeping these _deadly_ creatures. If I mention a T to anyone, I hear jokes about Raid sprays and stomping them. So, I'm not really able to share even a positive T experience with anyone, and I certainly wouldn't share a negative experience because of the "I told you so's."  I was hoping to find a supportive group online, but apparently even a site dedicated to tarantulas has members who aren't very supportive.
I imagine that in your mind, yours is a noble mission dedicated to keeping rights for T hobbyists.  But this T hobbyist group you apparently represent appears quite exclusive and restricted.  It is clear you don't support MY right to keep a tarantula of my choosing.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I imagine that in your mind, yours is a noble mission dedicated to keeping rights for T hobbyists.  But this T hobbyist group you apparently represent appears quite exclusive and restricted.  It is clear you don't support MY right to keep a tarantula of my choosing.


How about a little less drama.  You have the 'right' to own any tarantula you want, whether or not that's a good decision is another matter.  If you get nailed by your OBT and decide to go to a hospital (per some bite reports), that's when it becomes a public experience, and you're no longer able to control what happens after that point.  You're in pain, cramping and throwing up.  Not like you can control what people around you are doing.  It would be nice to keep that out of the public forum.  If it was only you at home, I wouldn't care.  But that can't be guaranteed, as big strong men have gone to emergency rooms for T bites.  What I do care about the 'right' of the rest of us to continue owning these animals.  All I'm saying is what you do doesn't happen in a vacuum.  There's a number of groups that want to ban exotic animals; we just need to be careful not to give them any more ammunition.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Actually, I live alone, don't see a lot of family, and my friends and coworkers are terrified of Ts, and disapprove of anyone keeping these _deadly_ creatures. If I mention a T to anyone, I hear jokes about Raid sprays and stomping them. So, I'm not really able to share even a positive T experience with anyone, and I certainly wouldn't share a negative experience because of the "I told you so's."  I was hoping to find a supportive group online, but apparently even a site dedicated to tarantulas has members who aren't very supportive.
> I imagine that in your mind, yours is a noble mission dedicated to keeping rights for T hobbyists.  But this T hobbyist group you apparently represent appears quite exclusive and restricted.  It is clear you don't support MY right to keep a tarantula of my choosing.


I don't think he wasn't being supportive, I think he was just warning of the problems of going to the hospital. It's kind of like the pit bull thing everyone loves to make a big deal of. All it takes is one idiot with nothing better to do who doesn't keep or understand anything about tarantulas to take it to the next level. Personally, I think that if you're too sick to function and at home symptom relief isn't working, then it's your right to go to the hospital or doctor just be wary of people who don't understand this hobby. If not for all hobbyists,  do it for yourself. You seem willing to learn and its your right to own Ts too. That's why people encourage certain ways of buying,  rehousing,  etc. But you are right, some people aren't supportive here and a lot are.  Just gotta take the good with the bad

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I think that if you're too sick to function and at home symptom relief isn't working, then it's your right to go to the hospital or doctor just be wary of people who don't understand this hobby.


I work in home health, so I would treat it at home, just as I did my black widow bite.  If I am ever forced kicking and screaming to go to the ER for a bite, I will simply tell them Poec54 bit me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I don't think he wasn't being supportive, I think he was just warning of the problems of going to the hospital. It's kind of like the pit bull thing everyone loves to make a big deal of. All it takes is one idiot with nothing better to do who doesn't keep or understand anything about tarantulas to take it to the next level. Personally, I think that if you're too sick to function and at home symptom relief isn't working, then it's your right to go to the hospital or doctor just be wary of people who don't understand this hobby.


Wow, someone who 'gets it'!  Thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I work in home health, so I would treat it at home, just as I did my black widow bite.  If I am ever forced kicking and screaming to go to the ER for a bite, I will simply tell them Poec54 bit me.


Well then there's nothing to worry about! There's not much you can do for it anyway.  I have a theory that it's very similar to rhabdomyolysis.  Hahaha do that. Then they'll have to ban having poec54 as a pet.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I work in home health, so I would treat it at home...If I am ever forced kicking and screaming to go to the ER for a bite, I will simply tell them Poec54 bit me.


But I haven't had my shots.

Well, there is a sense of humor in there.  You can enjoy being here, or you can be one of the sensitive ones.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> But I haven't had my shots.
> 
> You can enjoy being here, or you can be one of the sensitive ones.


Please don't be overly sensitive, that will only lead to difficulties or frustrations where there should be none.  It's ok if someone's opinion differs or if someone is more blunt than you may like, we're all very different people enjoying the same or similar things.

Poec, get those shots :biggrin:



Ellenantula said:


> Actually, I live alone, don't see a lot of family, and my friends and coworkers are terrified of Ts, and disapprove of anyone keeping these _deadly_ creatures. If I mention a T to anyone, I hear jokes about Raid sprays and stomping them. So, I'm not really able to share even a positive T experience with anyone, and I certainly wouldn't share a negative experience because of the "I told you so's."  I was hoping to find a supportive group online, but apparently even a site dedicated to tarantulas has members who aren't very supportive.


Stay positive and you'll have a full on support group to share your excitement right here...there's a ton of really great people here, and even some that may really surprise you.   I was once like you and had zero people to talk to about the hobby, AB has a very positive influence in my number of spidey friends.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

When I started in this hobby OBT slings cost less than 5 bucks and adults were pretty much free to good home. Poecs were considered to be the next big headline as far as a hobbyist getting bitten. Makes sense that poec lovers are the big fear mongers because Poecs are some of the most dangerous spiders in the hobby and the most likely species to end up on a potential banned list


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Please don't be overly sensitive, that will only lead to difficulties or frustrations where there should be none.  It's ok if someone's opinion differs or if someone is more blunt than you may like, we're all very different people enjoying the same or similar things.
> 
> Poec, get those shots :biggrin:
> 
> ...


I second all of that.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> Please don't be overly sensitive, that will only lead to difficulties or frustrations where there should be none.  It's ok if someone's opinion differs or if someone is more blunt than you may like, we're all very different people enjoying the same or similar things.
> 
> Poec, get those shots :biggrin:
> 
> ...


Yea just look. Poec has made over 50 Efriends on here and you heard how accepted and relevant that makes him feel...


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> Makes sense that poec lovers are the big fear mongers because Poecs are some of the most dangerous spiders in the hobby and the most likely species to end up on a potential banned list


I can see that.  I felt attacked (and was probably being too sensitive). Lacking an outside support group, and then being lectured here too, made me feel quite isolated. I was feeling like "Sheesh, bite me" yannoe? But now I know Poec54 hasn't had his shots, please DON'T bite me. ;-)
 I guess I think of myself as fairly intelligent and "with it" and hate to be viewed as the weakest link that's gonna get Ts banned. I see pix and vidoes of people handling OBTs and pokies, and felt like I am being targeted as a loose cannon; guess I would prefer those posting that sort of stuff be targeted instead of me.  I don't want Ts banned, or parrots. Or any creature someone is willing to give a good home to.


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 2, 2015)

Generally, the people posting those things don't post here, or they don't remain long.  Self regulation is very important.   If we don't regulate ourselves,the government will if given the opportunity. 

Don't think you're the weakest link. We were all new, once, even Stan and Poec, way back when tarantulas were just newly evolved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I can see that.  I felt attacked (and was probably being too sensitive). Lacking an outside support group, and then being lectured here too, made me feel quite isolated. I was feeling like "Sheesh, bite me" yannoe? But now I know Poec54 hasn't had his shots, please DON'T bite me. ;-)
> I guess I think of myself as fairly intelligent and "with it" and hate to be viewed as the weakest link that's gonna get Ts banned. I see pix and vidoes of people handling OBTs and pokies, and felt like I am being targeted as a loose cannon; guess I would prefer those posting that sort of stuff be targeted instead of me.  I don't want Ts banned, or parrots. Or any creature someone is willing to give a good home to.


Jumping from spiders to parrots would seem really random to most people but not to me because believe it or not I'm a professional parrot handler at the moment. That community has it's share of over the top enthusiasts as well. For example all of the free flighted people who preach that wing clipping is mutilation yet routinely lose their flighted birds. These same people chastise others regarding safety. All message boards seem to have an underlying agenda with a few over the top posters that push it. You have to learn to sift through the bs and who the true authority figures in the hobby are


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> I can see that.  I felt attacked (and was probably being too sensitive). Lacking an outside support group, and then being lectured here too, made me feel quite isolated. I was feeling like "Sheesh, bite me" yannoe? But now I know Poec54 hasn't had his shots, please DON'T bite me. ;-)
> I guess I think of myself as fairly intelligent and "with it" and hate to be viewed as the weakest link that's gonna get Ts banned. I see pix and vidoes of people handling OBTs and pokies, and felt like I am being targeted as a loose cannon; guess I would prefer those posting that sort of stuff be targeted instead of me.  I don't want Ts banned, or parrots. Or any creature someone is willing to give a good home to.


Its usually not a personal matter. It's more speaking to the general population through one person. Happens all the time. Ive had my fair share in the short year and a half ive been in the hobby. There are loose cannons out there, like really bad too. Makes you wonder where their brain is. You don't seem like a loose cannon.  It's best to kinda just brush most things off here. Don't be afraid to post something in fear of being attacked. MOST people mean well. That's all that really matters . You're really making me want to own a parrot btw.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> Its usually not a personal matter. It's more speaking to the general population through one person. Happens all the time. Ive had my fair share in the short year and a half ive been in the hobby. There are loose cannons out there, like really bad too. Makes you wonder where their brain is. You don't seem like a loose cannon.  It's best to kinda just brush most things off here. Don't be afraid to post something in fear of being attacked. MOST people mean well. That's all that really matters . You're really making me want to own a parrot btw.


Well said.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellen I own a dog called a Belgian Malinois as well. They are used as police dogs. People who own them as pets basically preach that nobody else should be allowed to own them as pets because they will get someone bitten or get bit themselves and end up on the news. It's the ultimate arrogance that only they have the mad skills necessary to own one of these dogs. That's what you get with Ts as well. People feel really special when they believe they are one of the elite with a unique set of skills developed over a lifetime that allows them to own one of the cheapest and most prevalent spiders in the hobby. A spider that was a staple of every collection and sold by every dealer


----------



## cold blood (Jan 2, 2015)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> Yea just look. Poec has made over 50 Efriends on here and you heard how accepted and relevant that makes him feel...


He's a great guy.  He has a ton of experience and spends a lot of time sharing that info with others and answering questions day after day.   He has a lot of "friends" because he's helped a lot of people.  This despite often coming off as too blunt for some people.


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> You're really making me want to own a parrot btw.


LOL -- They are amazing companion pets. I've already mentioned having a cockatiel and a macaw, but I also have an african grey and sort of a rescued yellow nape amazon.  I got the amazon from a neighbor's son in 2007, and he got her from someone buying seed at a pet store who told him, in line, she didn't really want her parrot, and that she got the parrot from the estate of someone who died.  The amazon had some issues, been re-homed too much. But she's really come around for me, she trusts me now, at least. Got 2 bites off her (in the first 6 months), so not too bad, considering. The african grey had been returned to the breeder, and they said he had issues too; but he's been a sweetheart for me, albeit sometimes a little scarily passionately overly devoted to me.  Let's hope that love never changes to hate!  lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Jan 2, 2015)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> Ellen I own a dog called a Belgian Malinois as well. They are used as police dogs. People who own them as pets basically preach that nobody else should be allowed to own them as pets because they will get someone bitten or get bit themselves and end up on the news.


Spectacular breed, they have it all.  Despite working in the dog biz, I've never heard anyone with this attitude about them...most people not into dogs would simply mistake them for a shepard.  Most people don't even know the breed.   I do see how they are kept in tight circles and sold for ridiculous prices, but the general attitude you portrayed is just stupid....I can see why hearing it would drive you nuts.

Like many dog breeds though, its not a breed I would suggest to a first time dog owner either.   Nice choice in dog though, throw up a pic

There's only one breed of dog that I would say shouldn't be owned by most people, and luckily its rarer than rare...originally bred by the soviet army I believe...major beasts with major league aggression bred into them.


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

There are ways to educate without making people feel attacked. Here I am getting my finger bitten

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

cold blood said:


> This despite often coming off as too blunt for some people.


Blunt, sharp, jagged, whatev.  lol


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is my dog at the USA northwest regional IPO championship a few years ago

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

> Here I am getting my finger bitten


Amateurish! Any tame parrot will hang off your finger by their upper beak!  Try again. :biggrin:


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 2, 2015)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> Yea just look. Poec has made over 50 Efriends on here and you heard how accepted and relevant that makes him feel...


I can't argue with my fan base...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> LOL -- They are amazing companion pets. I've already mentioned having a cockatiel and a macaw, but I also have an african grey and sort of a rescued yellow nape amazon.  I got the amazon from a neighbor's son in 2007, and he got her from someone buying seed at a pet store who told him, in line, she didn't really want her parrot, and that she got the parrot from the estate of someone who died.  The amazon had some issues, been re-homed too much. But she's really come around for me, she trusts me now, at least. Got 2 bites off her (in the first 6 months), so not too bad, considering. The african grey had been returned to the breeder, and they said he had issues too; but he's been a sweetheart for me, albeit sometimes a little scarily passionately overly devoted to me.  Let's hope that love never changes to hate!  lol


I just wanna talk to it and tell it my problems and train it to cook or something lol. Oh and teach it to attack robbers and play games. They just seem like fun. I was at a reptile shop and made friends with a macaw.  It kept following me inside it's cage and sqwaking when I walked away. It was cute. It's just cool how they show affection like an animal with fur does. Do people ever sleep with their birds like they would cats or is that just totally weird? Lol


----------



## TroyMcClureOG82 (Jan 2, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> I just wanna talk to it and tell it my problems and train it to cook or something lol. Oh and teach it to attack robbers and play games. They just seem like fun. I was at a reptile shop and made friends with a macaw.  It kept following me inside it's cage and sqwaking when I walked away. It was cute. It's just cool how they show affection like an animal with fur does. Do people ever sleep with their birds like they would cats or is that just totally weird? Lol


You ever see the movie Zoo?


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I can't argue with my fan base...


Okay, that was funny. (giggle)
You may win me over yet.  I'll just remind myself in the future that all seeming attacks are really directed at someone else, and that I am just a tool for the education of others.  Please don't correct my delusion on this.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> I can't argue with my fan base...


Oh are you the Justin Bieber of tarantulaland now?  

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 12:50 AM ----------




TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> You ever see the movie Zoo?


No. I'm guessing you're going to tell me I should?  Lol


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 2, 2015)

I have fallen asleep before on the sofa with my macaw on me. All is well that ends well, but BAD idea.  They can chew electrical cords, window blinds and remove beautiful woodwork from doorways.  They could get into a LOT of trouble unsupervised. Luckily, mine just preened my hair, which is probably what made me fall asleep with her out in the first place.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 2, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> Okay, that was funny. (giggle)
> You may win me over yet.  I'll just remind myself in the future that all seeming attacks are really directed at someone else, and that I am just a tool for the education of others.  Please don't correct my delusion on this.


Sometimes living in a fantasy land is better than real life  I mean come on, if you can't make an example of someone what else are we supposed to do? Talk about our tarantula love like civil people?


----------



## Martin1975 (Jan 3, 2015)

TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> View attachment 133232
> 
> 
> There are ways to educate without making people feel attacked. Here I am getting my finger bitten


+1 very true 

With so little forward Thinkers,is why we live so much in the past...

If scientists and knowledgeable people are always right,I'd still be travelling cautiously not to fall off at world's end...

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 05:54 AM ----------




TroyMcClureOG82 said:


> View attachment 133232
> 
> 
> There are ways to educate without making people feel attacked. Here I am getting my finger bitten


By the way,love the photo I have a Blue and gold as well. The one I have is commonly known as a Bolivian Blue,and just fun to have. 

With so little forward Thinkers,is why we live so much in the past...

If scientists and knowledgeable people are always right,I'd still be travelling cautiously not to fall off at world's end...


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 3, 2015)

cold blood said:


> He's a great guy.  He has a ton of experience and spends a lot of time sharing that info with others and answering questions day after day.   He has a lot of "friends" because he's helped a lot of people.  This despite often coming off as too blunt for some people.


I prefer to call it 'candid.'  A few people seem to need sugar coating, but that's not the way the world works.  My approach works for most people, and often includes a good dose of humor.

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 08:49 AM ----------




Ellenantula said:


> Okay, that was funny. (giggle)
> You may win me over yet.  I'll just remind myself in the future that all seeming attacks are really directed at someone else, and that I am just a tool for the education of others.  Please don't correct my delusion on this.


And you continue to catch on.  Very good.  They're not attacks.  Sometimes people take my advice personally.  Big difference.  I have nothing against anyone; it's just that I don't always agree with their decisions and I speak up.  Some fall apart or get angry, which are classic signs that they're not convinced they're doing the right thing either.  As you realize, I'm also writing for the other people reading these threads, not just the OP.  All I ask is that people keep in mind that they're part of a community, and one that's not held in high esteem by the public.  If we want to keep the right to own our pets, we need to act accordingly.  There's no need for anyone to push the limits on how much they can get away with with their spiders, or to jump in the deep end prematurely with advanced species.  I'm well aware some individuals have done that successfully.  But having been here a couple years, and in the hobby for decades, I've seen plenty of situations where that didn't end well.  Take your time and enjoy the hobby.  If we can all manage to not act stupid, the hobby will be here for our grandchildren to enjoy.  Most of the worst offenders are just passing thru, looking for an adrenaline rush, and oblivious to any damage they leave in their wake.  I don't indulge them.  

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 08:51 AM ----------




IHeartTs said:


> Oh are you the Justin Bieber of tarantulaland now?


The way my hair continues to fall out, there's no way I can pull that off.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DVMT (Jan 3, 2015)

Poec54 said:


> Most of the worst offenders are just passing thru, looking for an adrenaline rush, and oblivious to any damage they leave in their wake.  I don't indulge them.




Exactly!  Well said.


----------



## Angel Minkov (Jan 3, 2015)

Most people don't get what Poec54's intentions most of the time are... Most people who "know a lot" piss me off VERY fast, but Poec just knows when, what and how to say it so he doesn't sound like a d**k. Besides, he's very "relevant and accepted" with his 40 years of experience and over 130+ species owned, I reckon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

Poec is a bit older than most of us here, so whenever I read his posts I know that there is much wisdom in his words from his decades in the hobby. You can either cry about what he's telling you or take it like your grandfather's advice. The older generations need to be a bit more stern with the youngsters to really make their wisdom stick  And this is why I appreciate his presence here, along with Stan. 

Gives us all a good dose of reality when it comes to the hobby.


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 3, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Poec is a bit older than most of us here, so whenever I read his posts I know that there is much wisdom in his words from his decades in the hobby. You can either cry about what he's telling you or take it like your grandfather's advice. The older generations need to be a bit more stern with the youngsters to really make their wisdom stick [emoji14] And this is why I appreciate his presence here, along with Stan.
> 
> Gives us all a good dose of reality when it comes to the hobby.


Isn't that how it's been with every generation pretty much since the beginning of our time?


----------



## problemchildx (Jan 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Isn't that how it's been with every generation pretty much since the beginning of our time?


Yes but these days people do not respect their elders as they once did.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 3, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Yes but these days people do not respect their elders as they once did.


That's a rather broad statement.  I don't think there's any evidence to support the claim that it occurs more now than it did years ago. I just think that people are becoming more aware of things like that, so it may appear that way to some.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 3, 2015)

problemchildx said:


> Yes but these days people do not respect their elders as they once did.


How can you say that? Look at their role models. Kim K and Kanye are great to look up to :laugh:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Jan 3, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> How can you say that? Look at their role models. Kim K and Kanye are great to look up to [emoji23]


Celebrities shouldn't really count. At least not ones like them.


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 3, 2015)

WTF...a bunch of sheeple drinking the koolaid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 3, 2015)

Am I the only one that hates that word, "sheeple". I don't have any problem with the meaning, just the word itself loll. I don't know......I just don't like it........

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 3, 2015)

Biollantefan54 said:


> Am I the only one that hates that word, "sheeple". I don't have any problem with the meaning, just the word itself loll. I don't know......I just don't like it........


I hope you realize the irony in your question.  You just asked people to sound off on whether or not they have the same opinion of a word that defines a group of people who all think the same way due to a lack of independent thought.


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 3, 2015)

I don't see what the definition of the word has anything to do with it. I clearly stated I don't have a problem with the meaning, just the word, it sounds odd to me lol. It would be the same if I said I didn't like the word, say, president? I am talking about the word, it just sounds weird to me. 

Besides, what does other people liking/not liking a word have to do with people lacking independent thought?


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 3, 2015)

OBTs are cool but not for a first T. I made that mistake and while I have not been bitten, there are so many species I wish I had gotten first. I am going backward into NW terrestrials with attitude. More then anything else, I love the boldness of many NW species. They will sit in the open as if they fear nada. OW are great but hardly seen. Get an A. Geniculata or 3. They are incredible looking, especially in person...big old carapace on em. Mine greets me every morning and almost never hides anymore. As far as the OBT, I love mine, but I move slowly and only crack their lids while they are out of hiding....treat em like hand grenades. I think this may be why some people get threat poses and escapes and others have no issues....reverence. Then again, individuals within a species will vary...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Formerphobe (Jan 3, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> OBTs are cool but not for a first T.  I move slowly and only crack their lids while they are out of hiding....treat em like hand grenades. I think* this may be why some people get threat poses and escapes and others have no issues....reverence.* Then again, individuals within a species will vary...


Amen!  Well said.


----------



## cold blood (Jan 3, 2015)

lucarelli78 said:


> I hope you realize the irony in your question.  You just asked people to sound off on whether or not they have the same opinion of a word that defines a group of people who all think the same way due to a lack of independent thought.


All too often people think the same way even with independent thought.  Fact is that some people just see things the same way.


The term sheeple is just silly, if not annoying.   People follow what works.   Are those brushing their teeth daily sheeple, too?  Sometimes the masses do in fact, get it right and not following  for the sake of being a non-conformistis just goofy....just as goofy as following just for the sake of following.  The term its self is just another negative connotation given to those that don't share ones beliefs.  Its just a subtle jab at the masses.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## lucarelli78 (Jan 3, 2015)

Still ironic, and still funny, just saying.


----------



## Poec54 (Jan 3, 2015)

bscheidt1020 said:


> I love the boldness of many NW species. They will sit in the open as if they fear nada.



That's a courage born from the ability to throw barbed weapons at intruders from a distance.  If they had to fight them off with hand-to-hand combat, they'd be in their burrows most of the time.

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 04:10 PM ----------




problemchildx said:


> Yes but these days people do not respect their elders as they once did.


The ancient Romans said that too.

---------- Post added 01-03-2015 at 04:12 PM ----------




problemchildx said:


> Poec is a bit older than most of us here, so whenever I read his posts I know that there is much wisdom in his words from his decades in the hobby. You can either cry about what he's telling you or take it like your grandfather's advice.


And indeed I have 2 granddaughters.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pocopelo (Jan 3, 2015)

I got an OBT as my 4th T. A sling, that was a gift from a friend. had it for 2+ years, she grew large and had a bad temper. Always defensive,  quite of a poser, a trully leave alone T. I ended up giving it away as a gift when my son was born. reason? I was always lucky, never got bit, and didnt suffer any escapes. I was close to get bitten, I was close to suffering an escape. I just didnt want to test my luck further with my baby around. All my other Ts are NW (based in Argentina). All quite docile and some skittish, but not prone to escaping at all. I will eventually get another OBT in the future. really love the colour pattern they have. My goal (not simple here) is to get a GBB. Hopefully i will find one not too expensive any time soon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 3, 2015)

BobGrill said:


> Celebrities shouldn't really count. At least not ones like them.


I was completely kidding. But sadly, I think for the generation below mine., they do. And what is a sheeple? ???


----------



## freedumbdclxvi (Jan 3, 2015)

IHeartTs said:


> And what is a sheeple? ???


generally, an insult tossed about in lieu of an actual valid argument or point.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Biollantefan54 (Jan 3, 2015)

When I here 'sheeple', my mind thinks something a peace activist/hippy person keeps calling people without a legitimate reason.

Just my $0.02.


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 3, 2015)

Mmmmmm this is why I don't pay much attention to slang. I'm young too. Unless "sheeple" is an older term.


----------



## miss moxie (Jan 3, 2015)

Holy Moley, that video. One second it's there and the next it's gone. Are OBTs faster than Pokies?

Either way, I think a mod should make a sticky. 'Are you a beginner thinking about an OBT?' and then list that video and some bite reports. Because this discussion seems to come up once every two weeks.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Ellenantula (Jan 3, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Holy Moley, that video. One second it's there and the next it's gone. Are OBTs faster than Pokies?
> 
> Either way, I think a mod should make a sticky. 'Are you a beginner thinking about an OBT?' and then list that video and some bite reports. Because this discussion seems to come up once every two weeks.


A good idea.  With their prices so low, being so readily available and then absolutely gorgeous to top it off... well, I can see it continuing to come up too.
My first post here was basically looking for a hands-off risk-free way to re-home mine.   
I'm more of a "think it out logically and find an alternative way" than a brassy bold "afraid of nothing, I can do anything" type of person.  I'm not young (or fast) anymore.
A loose OBT is my biggest fear.  My cats and parrots didn't ask me to bring something into the house that might endanger them. (sigh)


----------



## gobey (Jan 4, 2015)

Ellenantula said:


> A good idea.  With their prices so low, being so readily available and then absolutely gorgeous to top it off... well, I can see it continuing to come up too.
> My first post here was basically looking for a hands-off risk-free way to re-home mine.
> I'm more of a "think it out logically and find an alternative way" than a brassy bold "afraid of nothing, I can do anything" type of person.  I'm not young (or fast) anymore.
> A loose OBT is my biggest fear.  My cats and parrots didn't ask me to bring something into the house that might endanger them. (sigh)


Splendid idea... Loose OBT isn't fun... I out of a severe moment of stupidity allowed a sling to take off out of it's deli cup. I was lucky I was quick on my feet and I have catch cups EVERYWHERE. My cats were not far from the escapee.

I can only imagine if it was my 4.5" AF that got loose instead...

They're ok... But I wish I didn't buy more than one honesty. I should have gotten Ceratogyrus. I've decided pf the 3 OW species I have... The OBTs are my least favorite. Even though they're the brightest.

Let me tell you... The speed these things move at even as slings is astonishing. And their bite can put the hurt on you at that size too. Treat them with respect 100% of the time... The frist time I had even the smallest lapse in judgement was when my little one escaped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## bscheidt1020 (Jan 4, 2015)

"That's a courage born from the ability to throw barbed weapons at intruders from a distance.  If they had to fight them off with hand-to-hand combat, they'd be in their burrows most of the time."

Maybe, but some NW species that remain out of their hides a fair bit will forgo using their urticating bristles in favor of hand to hand combat(Phormictopus Cancerides and some Nhandu Chromatus,etc.)


----------



## IHeartTs (Jan 4, 2015)

miss moxie said:


> Holy Moley, that video. One second it's there and the next it's gone. Are OBTs faster than Pokies?
> 
> Either way, I think a mod should make a sticky. 'Are you a beginner thinking about an OBT?' and then list that video and some bite reports. Because this discussion seems to come up once every two weeks.



This is a phenomenal idea.


----------

